# How low can you go? Voltages



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

This works on Imoseyons kernel right now. I got to...

1350mhz: 1125 mV
1200mhz: 1100 mV
920mhz: 950 mV
700mhz: 925 mV
350mhz: 800 mV

Not even sure if they're real or if i can go lower but yeah

EDIT: I actually raised these, played with it a little, and the phone beeped and went into a coma.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, a good test is when your battery starts getting low. When it does, it has difficulty regulating the voltages and that can have some major effects on your stability.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> FYI, a good test is when your battery starts getting low. When it does, it has difficulty regulating the voltages and that can have some major effects on your stability.


It was in the low 30's if you consider that low lol. I decided to steal the voltages from the Apex kernel, since they seem to work on all phones and are pretty low compared to stock. I was so scared I bricked my phone, it wouldn't boot after it turned off.


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

No problems as of yet, ran a lot of different benchmarks and ran setcpu stress test. I however have not checked it at low battery % as suggested. Will have to do this. Apex V3 Kernel and Bugless Beast ROM


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> No problems as of yet, ran a lot of different benchmarks and ran setcpu stress test. I however have not checked it at low battery % as suggested. Will have to do this. Apex V3 Kernel and Bugless Beast ROM


How are you undervolting on that kernel? He disabled it. If you have it working, well it's not actually working.


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> How are you undervolting on that kernel? He disabled it. If you have it working, well it's not actually working.


Hmm well you appear to be correct, i just set 1.35 to 600 lol. I thought v3 was supposed to fix this.... and in v4 he took it out again? ugh, and here i thought my phone UVed so well


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> Hmm well you appear to be correct, i just set 1.35 to 600 lol. I thought v3 was supposed to fix this.... and in v4 he took it out again? ugh, and here i thought my phone UVed so well


Sorry to burst your bubble lol. Imoseyon has working UV control, and I set my 1.35 slot to 600, the phone made a loud high pitch sound and went into a comatose. I had to pull the battery like 3 times and manually boot into bootloader mode


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble lol. Imoseyon has working UV control, and I set my 1.35 slot to 600, the phone made a loud high pitch sound and went into a comatose. I had to pull the battery like 3 times and manually boot into bootloader mode


And now I know never to set it to 600 again







just in the odd chance it does work


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> And now I know never to set it to 600 again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you would have a god phone


----------

